# Ace Vs Boa Hancock



## Zyrax (Dec 26, 2012)

The same Location Teach and Ace foughted.
Distance: 5m
Mindset: IC
Knowlage: Yes


----------



## Viper (Dec 26, 2012)

Hancock turns him to stone.


----------



## RF (Dec 26, 2012)

Boa wins this without many problems.


----------



## Pink Matter (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't think Ace would have Luffy-level immunity to Hancock's charms. If Hancock's power even subdues VA's, then I'm sure Ace will be affected.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 26, 2012)

Can Hancock turn Entei into Stone?


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 26, 2012)

Monkey D Zyrax said:


> Can Hancock turn Entei into Stone?



And how "Firestone" was born.


----------



## Regster (Dec 26, 2012)

Viper said:


> Hancock turns him to stone.



the question is does that can affect him?
can't imagine Ace turned into stone with face like these


----------



## Pink Matter (Dec 26, 2012)

Regster said:


> the question is does that can affect him?
> can't imagine Ace turned into stone with face like these



Even Momonga, who has Haki, was affected.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 26, 2012)

It's this match-up again. Hancock kicks his face off.


----------



## Regster (Dec 26, 2012)

Sn33ze said:


> Even Momonga, who has Haki, was affected.



i don't remember see him turned into stone


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 26, 2012)

Because Momomonga pwned himself.


Hancock doesn't need to get people horny to turn them to stone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Regster (Dec 26, 2012)

yeah that's what i thought too
just can't imagine Ace turned into stone with Sanji ero-faces


----------



## RF (Dec 26, 2012)

I think Slave Arrows requires lust,but she can turn everything into stone by just touching it,as seen against a pacifista and Smoker's jutte.


----------



## blueframe01 (Dec 26, 2012)

^ the arrows turned cannonballs into stone, so i doubt it requires lust at all.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 26, 2012)

Ace gets turned to stone.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 26, 2012)

blueframe01 said:


> ^ the arrows turned cannonballs into stone, so i doubt it requires lust at all.



Unless those cannons wanted to go balls deep in hancock


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

This has been done too many times. Hancock doesn't even need her DF here. She just kicks him.


----------



## Lycka (Dec 26, 2012)

Hancock is overrated. ace punches her head off seriously. her stone ability is overrated. its like saying Cesar could suffocate akainu and win 10/10 times.


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

No Hancock kicks him and calls it a day.


----------



## swordman Z (Dec 26, 2012)

Why are you people saying Hancock win with easy?


----------



## Lycka (Dec 26, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> No Hancock kicks him and calls it a day.





 > implying hancocks kick are strong when she needed her df to break a pascifistas neck 
>or her kick that didn't even bruise a mid tier (smoker)
>sanji has stronger kicks than her most likely can couldn't take ace out as easily as your implying it.


----------



## tupadre97 (Dec 26, 2012)

Mero mero gg


----------



## Ching Chang Chong (Dec 26, 2012)

Boa. All men have lust. Yes, even Jinbei


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 26, 2012)

your kidding me right Ace blitzes her and blows her to pieces with Dai Enkai


----------



## Pink Matter (Dec 26, 2012)

ChaosX7 said:


> your kidding me right Ace blitzes her and blows her to pieces with Dai Enkai



You do realize that Dai Enkai needs to be charged up right? Hancock isn't a brick like Blackbeard who's just going to stand there and let Ace attack.


----------



## Coruscation (Dec 26, 2012)

Quit it with the extremes already. There's really nothing implying that Hancock is a whole level above Ace. Ace was an extremely respected NW warrior, Whitebeard commander, 550 million bounty head and King's Haki user. It's not going to be "Mero Mero lol" or "kick head off lol". I still think Hancock deserves the benefit of the doubt against the younger CotC users. She was invited to the Shichibukai at 18 years old, just like Ace, implying similar potential, but she has many years on Ace as a pirate. Even though the environment she's in wouldn't spur her growth as much as sailing the NW gunning for WB's head, it's clear that her will to protect her nation and her sisters is freakish strong. It was made clear to us that her presence by itself was potentially significant in the war against Whitebeard, and she was clearly portrayed as a notch above Momonga who is one of the most significant VAs. Until we know how Vergo & Smoker actually compare to the Buster Call group it's too early to say that the fighters in the Law/Luffy/Ace etc. group beats Hancock.


----------



## Shingy (Dec 26, 2012)

Both of my favorite characters, but I have to give to Hancock.

She takes it with high difficulty.

If she gives Ace time to use entei, she might not hold up too well.

Both of their strength levels aren't too clear, but out of the few things Hancock has done, all of them were amazing.

Ace as well.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hancock takes this


----------



## Heretic (Dec 26, 2012)

Hancock gets firefisted.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 26, 2012)

Really really hard to say as they both have similar hype. But i go with Ace; he will have fought many powerful Haki users in the NW, and at least has an idea of how to fight an advanced CotC user from dueling WB for so long. Basically i think Ace is just sharper because he has been in intense combat for a long time while Hancock must have gone soft ruling over high tiers in her quite little island.


----------



## SsjAzn (Dec 26, 2012)

Hancock wins with high difficulty


----------



## busterbob143 (Dec 27, 2012)

The problem with this or any Hancock thread for that matter, is the sheer fact that we only have a few feats from her. Granted they are impressive, but we just have not really seen her limits to truly judge her prowess. 

For example, we know she defeated a pacifista with ease by turning one into stone, but who is to say Ace can't defeat one with ease as well. I say stalemate until proven otherwise.


----------



## ogochukwu (Dec 27, 2012)

Ace wins this,since he has knowledge he will use his speed to his advantage, we get a toasted hancock.


----------



## Language of Life (Dec 27, 2012)

ogochukwu said:


> Ace wins this,since he has knowledge he will use his speed to his advantage, we get a toasted hancock.





ChaosX7 said:


> your kidding me right Ace blitzes her and blows her to pieces with Dai Enkai



I have no desire to comment on who i think wins, but i am really interested in Aces speed feats. Please, where are you people getting them from?


----------



## TrainerRed (Dec 27, 2012)

Hancock isn't winning this, just stop it people.


----------



## Jouten (Dec 27, 2012)

I dunno who wins this. Feats are lacking on both sides, but whoever wins is not going to do it with less than very high difficulty


----------



## Sure (Dec 27, 2012)

Page 1 really just showed how overhyped Hancock is by some people.

Both of them are roughly in the same tier, it wouldn't be anything less than high-diff, maybe mid diff for both of them.

No one below Admiral level will take Ace low diff.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Dec 27, 2012)

Ace wins this with mid-high difficulty. 

My goodness... Hancock kicks ace and calls it a day.......Hancock BD threads are getting more and more pointless. It's like whenever you put her against someone in her tier, people don't try to make sense. It's either some Mero Mero OHKO bullshit or Hancock's kicks(for goodness sake people all she's kicked is stone). All sense is thrown out of the window when it comes to Hancock BD threads.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Dec 27, 2012)

Ace had potential, but Hancock had all forms of Haki and had her strength praised by the Fleet Admiral. I give her the benefit of the doubt here.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Dec 27, 2012)

lol @ this thread.
Hancock takes this


----------



## Viper (Dec 27, 2012)

RedDogAkainu said:


> Hancock isn't winning this, just stop it people.


Ah, I accidentally repped this dude.



Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Ace wins this with mid-high difficulty.
> 
> My goodness... Hancock kicks ace and calls it a day.......Hancock BD threads are getting more and more pointless. It's like whenever you put her against someone in her tier, people don't try to make sense. It's either some Mera Mera OHKO bullshit or Hancock's kicks(for goodness sake people all she's kicked is stone). All sense is thrown out of the window when it comes to Hancock BD threads.



Go cry some moar.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Dec 27, 2012)

Viper said:


> Go cry some moar.



Implying I was crying in the first instance.


----------



## Lycka (Dec 27, 2012)

DoflaMihawk said:


> Ace had potential, but Hancock had all forms of Haki and had her strength praised by the Fleet Admiral. I give her the benefit of the doubt here.



And catching ace was such an accomplishment it made some no name get an offer to become a shibuacki.


----------



## Anime Fan (Dec 9, 2021)

DoflaMihawk said:


> Ace had potential, but Hancock had all forms of Haki and had her strength praised by the Fleet Admiral. I give her the benefit of the doubt here.


Ace had all forms of Haki too as he was confirmed to have Busoshoku Haki and Kenbunshoku Haki in his novel. And we saw his Haoshoku Haki already.


----------



## Perrin (Dec 9, 2021)

Anime Fan said:


> Ace had all forms of Haki too as he was confirmed to have Busoshoku Haki and Kenbunshoku Haki in his novel. And we saw his Haoshoku Haki already.


Nine year Necro.
Welcome new member.
Hancock falls for another D


----------



## Van Basten (Dec 9, 2021)

Ignoring the gimmick petrification, Ace high diff to extreme diff. It’s not an easy call.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## VileNotice (Dec 9, 2021)

Hancock high diff imo, she’s better in every haki type and only needs a few openings to end it with her DF

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 9, 2021)

Canute87 said:


> Because Momomonga pwned himself.
> 
> 
> Hancock doesn't need to get people horny to turn them to stone.


for her ranged attack she does

its only those physical contact kicks that turns them to stone regardless if they're horn dogs or not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eustathios (Dec 9, 2021)

Ace takes it


----------



## TheMoffinMan (Dec 9, 2021)

Anime Fan said:


> Ace had all forms of Haki too as he was confirmed to have Busoshoku Haki and Kenbunshoku Haki in his novel. And we saw his Haoshoku Haki already.


Yeah, you tell him!!!

Can't believe he didn't know this 9 years ago

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## tnorbo (Dec 9, 2021)

What I love about this thread is after nine years Hancock still hasn't given us any feats.


----------



## Rcranium (Dec 10, 2021)

Anime Fan said:


> Ace had all forms of Haki too as he was confirmed to have Busoshoku Haki and Kenbunshoku Haki in his novel. And we saw his Haoshoku Haki already.


Why didn't he use them against Blackbeard then?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gorilla Cook (Dec 10, 2021)

Rcranium said:


> Why didn't he use them against Blackbeard then?


How do you know he didnt?


----------



## Incognitos (Dec 11, 2021)

tnorbo said:


> What I love about this thread is after nine years Hancock still hasn't given us any feats.


Tbh the ace vs Hancock argument is still very similar. Some people rank ace as yc4 and some people rank him as yc2. Some people rank Hancock as yc3 some as yc2. 

I think ace is yc4. Whitebeard clearly had a yc1, yc2, yc3 with Marco jozu and vista and ace was the other prominent member. Yc4 seems about right for his place in a yonko crew and the thematic surpassing of ace by Luffy during the TS matches this as well. 

Hancock on the other hand is more difficult. I've said this before but the more time that passes before she shows her hand the stronger she becomes. Oda could very easily have her be an adv CoC user and come back as a yc1+ or as a yc2. Anyone under yc2 isn't relevant anymore. 

Weevil and Hancock will both be around yc1+ i bet. 

On topic Hancock destroys low or no diff.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## trance (Dec 12, 2021)

probably hancock



Rcranium said:


> Why didn't he use them against Blackbeard then?


cuz he's a dumdum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 12, 2021)

Hancock wins with little difficulty.


----------



## Kroczilla (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm willing to bet that Hancock has knowledge of AdCoc in which case she takes this. Lower end of Mid diff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Dec 12, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> I'm willing to bet that Hancock has knowledge of AdCoc in which case she takes this. Lower end of Mid diff


Yeah I think most relevant CoC users from here on out will get the advanced form of it at some point.

Being dead, Ace missed the boat on the free powerups Oda is about to give.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## charles101 (Dec 12, 2021)

Hancock no diffs or mid-high diffs.

Depending on how horny Ace is


----------



## Conxc (Dec 12, 2021)

How strong is Hancock? Who has she fought? Is she about to get folded by Koby? Oh.


----------

